# pattern for "this way up " scarf



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is a copy of the pattern for those who were having trouble get it!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Really pretty, something I think I'll be making soon.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. However I would be crosseyed before I had more than 4 rows done. Think I will just admire that scarf.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for a lovely pattern. I see several of these on my holiday knitting gift list. . . .


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

What a beautiful scarf! I can't wait to try out your pattern!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

betsylee said:


> Here is a copy of the pattern for those who were having trouble get it!


I have never followed a chart Am I rt in that the 1si line is the rt side than you go back on the 2nd line thanks Jean


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

I think this scarf would make a beautiful blanket...to convert would I just repeat the pattern to achieve the width
I want??? I was thinking of a baby blanket .


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

glomorris said:


> I think this scarf would make a beautiful blanket...to convert would I just repeat the pattern to achieve the width
> I want??? I was thinking of a baby blanket .


LOL I WAS THINKING RECTANGLE SHAWL /WRAP


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I also was thinking blanket. Thanks for the pattern. I could adapt it to knit all at once or do it in panels. Either way it would look good.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice, thanks. It will be good for both men and women.
I love it!!.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice scarf. I might make that one for charity. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you. Really a lovely pattern.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, I was dissapointed when I wasn't able to get that pattern, so now I will be able to make it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty...thank you


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this neat pattern. I have printed it. rlmayknit


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

I think so. Maybe a swatch of two repeats would answer your question. Good Luck!


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

My problem is; I accidentally deleted the Fans & Feathers scarf you had last week. Really wanted to make it, so can you repost it? I would love you forever!
Granny in WA


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing that beautiful scarf pattern.


----------



## RAINBOW8 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you I love it. This will be my next project


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for the scarf pattern. I will be making it real soon for my daughter-in-law


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

fan & feathers scarf was not my posting, Sorry! Betsy


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Nice pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a pretty pattern! Thanks for sharing...I can't wait to try it.


----------



## cathync (Jan 2, 2012)

betsylee Beautiful scarf will try it soon thank you for the pattern


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern. I can't wait to start.

Elle


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pattern - May put chart together to make afghan -Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Elsiebee (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you. I'd find a great sense of accomplishment to get it right, but it'd be fun.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Must try....Many thanks!


----------

